# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Qual a densidade média que mantens no teu aquário?

## Julio Macieira

Pessoal...

Certamente uns têm uma densidade, e certamente outros têm outra. Esta votação vai servir a titulo indicativo para indicar a densidade média por nós todos usada.

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Votei em 1.021, por se encontrar lá momentaneamente, mas já me apercebi que 1.024 é o mais indicado!!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Miguel

Recorda que mais importante do que o proprio valor da slinidade, é a *estabilidade*. Cuidado com variações rápidas na densidade. Cada sistema é um sistema, e podes ter bons resultados com 1.021 ou com 1.026.

Para aumentares a densidade o  meu concelho vai para repores a agua evaporada com agua salgada. Assim irás obter um aumento da salinidade de uma forma progressiva e lenta.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu promovi votações semelhantes no Fórum de aquariofilia.net e deu mais ou menos o mesmo. :-)

Quanto à densidade este resultado é mais específico porque se estamos a falar de reef com tudo (moles, SPSs, LPSs) a densidade alvo é uma se estamos a falar de soluções "só para peixes" já será outra. Estou curioso para ver o que vai dar no final.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

A densidade do meu aqua à 20 °C é 1022.

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Pois é infelizmente o meu é a 25ºC é de 1.021 g/cm3 o que significa que está muito baixa...

Agora segundo o que o Juca diz, gostaria de saber se posso juntar biosal à água de osmose?? Ou será preferível água directa do mar??
_
O meu aqua, convém informar-vos de que é novinho tem +/- 2 meses?? E ainda só tenho rocha viva e uns actinodiscos e tb umas palitoas, mais uns caracois e alguma bicharada que a Natureza fez o favor de criar!!! A rocha que eu adquiri foi a um rapaz que já se estava a desfazer do seu aqua..._

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Miguel

Se fosse eu, faria a reposição da agua evaporada com agua salinada (pode ser mesmo agua do mar) até essa salinidade subir aos 1.025

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá,

Tendo em consideração que esta votação já tem barbas  :Coradoeolhos:  e o facto de que o que é verdadeiramente importante é a salinidade e não a densidade relativa (porque precisamente depende da temperatura), era bom fazer-se uma votação sobre os níveis de salinidade que temos nos nossos aquas.

Deste modo estaríamos todos a falar do mesmo e não a comparar alhos com bugalhos, porque nem toda a gente tem os aquas à mesma temperatura... Mesmo que se indique a temperatura não é fácil fazer as devidas comparações e tirar conclusões claras sobre as nossas práticas...  :Whistle:  

A salinidade do meu aqua varia entre 34 e 36 ppt (partes por milhar).  :SbSourire: 

Vale a pena ler Craig Bingman and Rob Toonen - Salinity and Temperature e Reef Aquarium Salinity: Homemade Calibration Standards by Randy Holmes-Farley

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

1025. Direitinha do Cabo Raso :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Welington

entre 1022 e 1024

----------


## Jorge Neves

Uma vez mais um bem haja para todos.

Gosto de manter a densidade entre 1.023 e 1.024.
A razão prende-se com o facto da àgua que se evapora...em especial nos dias quentes de verão.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Recentemente li num fórum que a densidade, quando se tem corais, deverá estar entre os 1023 e 1025... Fiquei surpreendido pois até agora não me tinha apercebido que há densidades ideais para aquas fish-only ou reefs...

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

Curiosamente costumo observar densidades mais elevadas em aquarios de sucesso lá fora. ja repararam nisso alguma vez?

Tipo este: Reefkeeping Magazine - Tank of the Month


A densidade está nos 1.026!

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Curiosamente costumo observar densidades mais elevadas em aquarios de sucesso lá fora. ja repararam nisso alguma vez?
> 
> Tipo este: Reefkeeping Magazine - Tank of the Month
> 
> 
> A densidade está nos 1.026!


olá a minha densidade e de 1019 ou 1020 com temperaturas sempre acima dos 25 abaixo dos 29 penso que é por não usar agua do mar, será que uso o melhor forma ? 

cumprimentos sérgio andré

----------


## Sérgio andré

> olá a minha densidade e de 1019 ou 1020 com temperaturas sempre acima dos 25 abaixo dos 29 penso que é por não usar agua do mar, será que uso o melhor forma ? 
> 
> cumprimentos sérgio andré


boas 

realmente nunca tinha reparado nisso! mas agora vou começar usar agua natural e ver a diferença e normalmente logo a milha zona de 1023, mas ando também com problemas nos amoníaco e nos nitratos so tenho espumador vou por filtro exterior a ver se baixo os parâmetros  

séra que bom forma de resolver ? 

cumprimentos 
Sérgio André

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas!

Tenho a minha Densidade normalmente nos 1025 com 26º de Média durante o dia.

Votei nos 1025.

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Olá,

No meu aquário actual tenho 1026 a temperatura de 26º durante o dia.

Cumprimentos,
Armando

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas para ir actualizando este tópico, aqui ficam os meus valores:
densidade entre os 1024 e 1025
temperatura normalmente a 26º 
o controlador de aquecimento actua aos 25º
o chiller actua aos 27º

----------

